# برنامج تصحيح الترافرس المغلق



## عزمي حماد (3 نوفمبر 2010)

برنامج تصحيح الترافرس المغلق
​


----------



## السندباد المساحي (3 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك ياهندسة


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (3 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي العزيز


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (3 نوفمبر 2010)

الاخ الكريم السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا علي ما قدمته


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (3 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## جنوبي عربي (3 نوفمبر 2010)

ممتازززززززززززز


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (4 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور يااخى ربنا يجعلة قى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ناصر العلى ناصر (4 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## صقر ديالى (4 نوفمبر 2010)

الف شكر اخي الغالي مهندس والنعم منك


----------



## هشام رحمون (6 نوفمبر 2010)

الله يجــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــازيك أخــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي الكــــــــــــــــــــــريم


----------



## محمد عوض ابو (6 نوفمبر 2010)

ياريت حد يشرح كيف العمل فى هذا الجدول او شرح عملية التصحيح على الجدول


----------



## aliahk (9 يناير 2011)

الله يجيبلك الخير


----------



## معتز أبوطالب (8 مايو 2011)

والبرنامج فين بقى ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## haytham hamdi (8 مايو 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## عزمي حماد (9 مايو 2011)

معتز أبوطالب قال:


> والبرنامج فين بقى ؟؟؟؟؟


 
البرنامج بالمرفقات​


----------



## Ahmed Elshenbary (9 مايو 2011)

الله يكرمك بمزيد من العلم


----------



## moshb2010 (9 مايو 2011)

شكرن


----------



## moshb2010 (9 مايو 2011)

ممكن مقاطع فيديو لتعلم لاند


----------



## نضال هديب (10 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## كبل (10 مايو 2011)

مشككككككككككككككككور بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد الفجال (11 مايو 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير اخي العزيز*​


----------



## youssryali (11 مايو 2011)

شكرااااا


----------



## hamdy khedawy (12 مايو 2011)

مشكور اخى الكريم


----------



## ahmadj5 (30 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## طارق السباعى (21 يوليو 2012)

السلام عليكم لو سمحتم لو حد فتح الملف ممكن يشرح ازاى الشغل عليه لانه كله اختصارات وانا بجد مش فاهمه وشكرا


----------



## ahmed alsadany (23 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## survey ahmad (24 يونيو 2014)

barak lah fik akhi azam


----------



## survey ahmad (24 يونيو 2014)

طارق السباعى قال:


> السلام عليكم لو سمحتم لو حد فتح الملف ممكن يشرح ازاى الشغل عليه لانه كله اختصارات وانا بجد مش فاهمه وشكرا


اخي طارق فقط ضع الاحداثيات التي قرأتها في خانات ال easting ,northing مع العلم ان النقطة الاولى هي نفسها النقطة الاخيرة في الترافرس وعل هذا الاساس يتم حساب الفرق بين القراءة الاولى للنقطة الاولى والقراءة الاخيرة اي الاغلاق على النقطة الاولى نفسها ومن ثم تاخذ الاحداثيات في الخانات الاخيرة بعد التصحيح تكون هي بمثابة الاحداثيات المناسبة للعمل عليها


----------



## H.A.S.A.N (25 يونيو 2014)

مشكور


----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (29 يونيو 2014)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا​


----------



## sherif_sur (26 ديسمبر 2014)

ممكن شرح طريقه التعامل مع الشيت ولو فيه شيت للترافيرس المفتوح جزاك الله خير


----------



## عباس عبدالجواد (27 ديسمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الهندسي 80 (27 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خير
وبارك لك في علمك وعملك


----------



## eslamdarwish (28 ديسمبر 2014)

لنشر المعلومه 
يمكن تصحيح الترافيرس من خلال برنامج السيفل


----------



## adel104 (29 ديسمبر 2014)

ألف شكر


----------



## علي الدبس (29 ديسمبر 2014)

_خير العلم مانفع........._*الف* شكر اخي الغالي مهندس والنعم منك...........


----------



## عزمي حماد (30 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا لجميع الزملاء على مروركم الكريم
​


----------



## hassan.algabry (5 سبتمبر 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علي سليم متولي (6 سبتمبر 2016)

مششششششششششششششكوررررررررررررر


----------



## علي سليم متولي (15 سبتمبر 2016)

مشششششكور


----------

